# RoadRunners



## Tompatt (Jun 5, 2011)

talking about the crappie jig, not cartoons. haha. anyone use em? good or bad?


----------



## rnsadb1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love using them when the crappie bite is on, but they have a new pro model and its got a bigger hook i can not tell you how many times the fishing has gotten tough and i tie one on and catch some bass they see it as a easy meal i guess, but deff. the best crappie jig out there in my opinion!!!!!!!


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 7, 2011)

WOULDNT BE A COMPLETE TACKLE BOX WITHOUT THEM :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2011)

Always a good and cheap lure to have around


----------



## 00 mod (Jun 14, 2011)

Best catching lure of all time! This year alone I have caught bass, bream, crappie, drum, and even a bowfin on em!

Jeff


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

Still use them all the time. I usually set up friends that haven't fished before with one. Works consistently.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 18, 2011)

really? how you fish it? i have tried a couple times but got nothing.


----------



## 00 mod (Jun 18, 2011)

SLOW!!!! fishing them slow is the key!!

Jeff


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 18, 2011)

i like to bounch them on the bottom, but slow is key as before stated, i only pick it off the bottom about a foot or so just enough to get it to flash on the way back down, i used to do real wel for walleyes with these but i tipped it with a crawler or a minnow and worked alot of weed beds, man its been awhile since i have used one, gotta try it again!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 25, 2011)

ITGuy said:


> Still use them all the time. I usually set up friends that haven't fished before with one. Works consistently.



It is very easy to fish, just don't reel it in to fast or it will lean to the side. It is hard to fish this lure to slow, the slower the better, most of the time.. As said it works consistently.


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I'm wondering,what size and color do you guys like the most?


----------



## lswoody (Jun 26, 2011)

batman said:


> Well I'm wondering,what size and color do you guys like the most?


I like the 1/8 oz and smaller sizes. Colors, chartruese, white, black/chartruese are what I mainly use.


----------



## Tompatt (Aug 9, 2011)

its been a while since i posted up, but I had a chance to try out the jig for the first time last month and caught this 10" brim. needless to say it looks like im gonna get some more! :lol: the color i used was the orange head, dark green body and light green bottom.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 9, 2011)

lots of crappie fishing guys swear by the RR's, they have worked for me at times, and not at others.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep I am one of those Crappie guys and yes I swear by them and a couple of others. I use an ultra-light a lot for most of my fishing and I have caught just about everything in freshwater down south you can catch with them even landing some 6-8 pound fish in the process. If I cant scrounge up something on a RR jig then thats usually a pretty good sign that I should go home, kick back in the lazyboy and get the remote and a cold beer.

I normally buy them in bulk packs of heads only. While I use them in weights from 1/16th to 1/2 ounce in weight the 1/16th and 1/8th ounce models primarily in orange are by far the ones I reach for first. I use a lot of different soft plastic tails on them but the most common is a pearl white solid tube tails. This works great on Sand Bass, Crappie and Bass.

Like the others said....fish them slow


----------

